# Fursona..



## Riilulu (Nov 25, 2009)

Alright, so I'm trying to decide on my fursona..
Im tired of the same old, and I want my friends on here to help me decide.

So, if you wouldn't mind, would you vote on this poll, and give me your opinion on my fursona?


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 25, 2009)

this should probably go under "fursona personas" 

anyway, I voted what my fursona is.

but I think you should be a bird.


----------



## foxmusk (Nov 25, 2009)

WEASEL


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Nov 25, 2009)

Pick an animal or animals you like and that can be your fursona.

I chose that method cuz I love wolves and skunks. So I went like what the hey lets combined the two and that's how I came up of my fursona.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Nov 25, 2009)

But you would be cool if you were a canine or something in the like.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 25, 2009)

Other :Cthulhu


----------



## Riilulu (Nov 25, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Other :Cthulhu



Whats that?
Sounds neat


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 25, 2009)

I was half joking I hope you do not object to Lovecraft
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cthulhu
xD


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 25, 2009)

no no no... you should be a polecat.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 25, 2009)

Avian of some sort. FA needs more birds.


----------



## Nargle (Nov 25, 2009)

Since you're from Nova Scotia, you should be a Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever =D








Unless you're going to make porn of your character. Then just be a fox =[


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Nov 25, 2009)

Otter.


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Nov 25, 2009)

Be a rodent :3 *chitters*


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 26, 2009)

Other. I say you're a hairless ape until you can decide for yourself!


----------



## Dodger Greywing (Nov 26, 2009)

Don't go fox or wolf.  Everyone and their mother in this fandom is a fox or wolf.

I said Avian, but I'm a bit biased...


----------



## Vivianite (Nov 26, 2009)

if you have to, you can mix it.  Maybe you can make the next unusual hybrid?


----------



## Telnac (Nov 27, 2009)

Canine's are a dime a dozen.  Choose a reptile (or better yet, a dragon.)  There aren't nearly enough of us.


----------



## augustamars (Nov 27, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Other :Cthulhu


Quackercat ? He,he. Reminds me on a "Wolpertinger". A bavarian legendanimal.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 27, 2009)

augustamars said:


> Quackercat ? He,he. Reminds me on a "Wolpertinger". A bavarian legendanimal.


hehehe, Love the bizzare.


----------



## Farelle (Nov 27, 2009)

avian reptile mix? maybe?XD

but i would suggest a Fox with something else Hybrid, if you want something special^^
because yeah its true, foxes and wolves are overpopulated, but that for a reason^^ many people likes them XD


----------



## Antimony (Nov 27, 2009)

I voted canine since you appear to have a canine avatar, but as an Alaskan Malamute that's obviously biased XD

Your fursona(s) really depend on you, your personality, animals you favour. There are a world of canines to choose from, so you could look at some rarer dog breeds or less popular wolves.

If you're more worried about being unique than choosing an animal you like, you could choose a reptile or avian, since there don't seem to be too many of those.


----------



## ZiggyTheWolf (Nov 27, 2009)

Dont pick your fursona let it pick you,
Or something along those lines,
Dont *Try* and be a more rare species just for the reason of being rare.
If you feel like its a fox let it be a fox,
How you characterise your fursona is what sets it apart, not the species.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 27, 2009)

Telnac said:


> Canine's are a dime a dozen.  Choose a reptile (or better yet, a dragon.)  There aren't nearly enough of us.


You kidding? There are way too many. There's a reason the otherkin battle-cry is "fuck you, I'm a _dragon_" and not something more original :V


----------

